# Best substrate for plants that like acidic environments



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

What in your opinion is the best substrate for plants that like acidic environments?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

The way I understand it, there is great dissent among hobbyist about this topic. Some people claim that almost no plants require an acidic substrate, and commercial substrates that have this effect lose it after 6 months. Other people swear that acidic substrates are really beneficial for some of the plants that are newer to the hobby, and this can be achieved with aquasoil, florabase or adding peat to your substrate. I have personally had great success with the so-called acidic substrate aquasoil, but it is most likely the large amount of substrate fertilizers in aquasoil that are causing my success and not the pH.


----------

